# My baby halfmoon betta, Dancer :)



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

This is my new baby halfmoon betta, Dancer. I got him 2 days ago. He prefers flakes to pellets, and he loves blood worms  You cant see well in the pictures but he is red, purple, and white. All pictures were taken on my iphone.





































So, what do you think?


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

He's pretty. Normally I'm not fond of red, but it seems to suit him.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you  Yea he's pretty fiery


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

He is so cute. I just got a new halfmoon too! Your's looks round the same age as mine. Any idea how old he is?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/bettagrowth.html

Thanks. According to this chart they're some where between 9-11 weeks


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

He is very pretty! He totally has the same coloring as my Smooches!!! I just love the red & purple betta's (well - I think I actually just love them all, LOL!)


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks! Yea, red and purple mix well


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

wow, he's gorgeous! he looks like a tiny carnation. i'm super jelly. 

my fish demi prefers flakes to pellets.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is a HM salamander =] very pretty i love salamanders


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks! I cant wait to see what he looks like when his fins grow bigger


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's very beautiful, I love the salamander coloring


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

How can you tell if he is a salamander? I didn't even know that term existed for bettas.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I wasn't sure at first either but i think it's the way he's colored


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

Sure doesn't look like any salamander I've ever seen!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha! Yeah, I wonder why they called it salamander.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Is that his home? And very pretty my boy looks almost the same! I think salamander is violet/pink with red fins and white butterfly(white lining on fins)


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

Eureka! Someone on Fishforum said this: "It involves 3 colours, 1 that must be present is the white butterfly, this must be shown in all fins and the ventrals as well. The other 2 colours can be anything but they must not be a wash. The body will be one colour and then from the body and into the fins will be another."

Do you think mine is a salamander as well? It may be too early to tell. I don't think his colors have quite developed all the way yet.

View attachment 34317


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

> _Salamander Bettas_ are a violet lavender _color_ with a white trim around all fins.


-Google


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

pretty boy. does he have a heater?


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

Wait a sec, does that mean that my Smooches might be salamander as well??? He is very hard to capture on photo because he is a bit - well, speedy, lol. But he has the white trim all the way around his tail.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

BetterBetta said:


> Is that his home? And very pretty my boy looks almost the same! I think salamander is violet/pink with red fins and white butterfly(white lining on fins)


Yup he lives in a big cylinder vase  On youtube i've seen alot of betta fish with the same coloring as mine so probably


----------



## Eziekel (Aug 15, 2011)

i love the butterfly red and white


----------

